# Japan leans toward buying F35s



## CougarKing (23 Nov 2009)

I wonder if they might consider the B model for a future HYUGA carrier variant with a ski jump?



> http://www.reuters.com/articlePrint?articl...E5AM0CQ20091123
> 
> TOKYO (Reuters) - Japan's defense ministry is moving toward selecting Lockheed Martin Corp's  F-35 jet as the mainstay of its next-generation fighter force, Kyodo news agency reported on Monday, citing ministry sources.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flap Jack (23 Nov 2009)

I would have guessed with all the anti-US sentiment in Japan right now the last thing they would be doing is buying American planes.


----------



## Bass ackwards (23 Nov 2009)

Flap Jack said:
			
		

> I would have guessed with all the anti-US sentiment in Japan right now the last thing they would be doing is buying American planes.



There's been a hell of a lot of anti-US sentiment in this country dating back to...oh...say 1812. 
But look at all the American stuff we use -and have used since WWII.


----------



## Flap Jack (23 Nov 2009)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> There's been a hell of a lot of anti-US sentiment in this country dating back to...oh...say 1812.
> But look at all the American stuff we use -and have used since WWII.



Haha well I guess I have just been hearing more about now since the change in government.


----------



## CBH99 (23 Nov 2009)

A curious question...

What are some of the security concerns (Outside of OPSEC, obviously) - about most western nations all using the same type of aircraft?

Sure, it cuts down on costs if fleets are kept as common as possible - maintenance is easier, supplies of parts is easier, etc, etc.

But from a tactical & strategic perspective...what are the concerns of most western countries using the same type of aircraft??  (Not as much versatility in regards to fleets with mixed types.)


----------

